# Who is hiring low voltage techs in seattle?



## mechatronic (Dec 17, 2010)

I live 20 min south of the city "clear highway traffic" and Have a significant amount of experience that I obtained while living in Vancouver. I like to know of low voltage companies "cross my finger" that also install Network endpoint devices "Installed a substantial quantity of routers switches, network devices" Its my background originally! I have lots of Canadian experience working for other companies but also, working as a independent technician working for clients who submit work orders though field nation.

Can some one provide me a list of low voltage companies that work independently and though union 46?


----------

